# Here's where I've been for 2 days.



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

It feels good to be working 8+ hours a day, although i'm really putting the pedal to the metal on this job so I can get the underfloor done before plywood. It's starting to hurt already. :vs_laugh:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1MCt4FnCkAi3EgES4_k-P9aqhTADULVxu


I'll have to snap another one when the fog clears up.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Glad you have work to feed the family and pay bills. But why would they not let the plumber get his pipes in before putting in the plywood? Do the other contractors routinely screw the poor plumber over by sheeting the floor with plywood before he can get his pipes in?


That is BS......I wouldn't want to crawl around underneath gluing pipes while lying on my back.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Glad you have work to feed the family and pay bills. But why would they not let the plumber get his pipes in before putting in the plywood? Do the other contractors routinely screw the poor plumber over by sheeting the floor with plywood before he can get his pipes in?
> 
> 
> That is BS......I wouldn't want to crawl around underneath gluing pipes while lying on my back.


Yes, the guys my boss worked for routinely screwed us over, and he just took it in the ass. Or at least I did anyway. I'm stuck roughing a 5 bath house from underneath while he's upstairs bull****ting with the electrician all day and chatting with his new girlfriend on the phone.

We did a burn job one time where they redid the entire floor system just because the h/o wanted to. They were unwilling to let us rough it in before plywood because they "have to keep the job going" It was a simple house 2 baths and a kitchen. We could have had it done in one day from on top, but instead I ended up having to lay in 6" of water leftover from the fire department while I hung drain lines in an 18" crawlspace.

To be honest I think doing it after the walls are up takes a lot of headache of measuring out of the way. If there was 5 feet under these houses, i'd do it that way every time. For some reason they don't feel like excavating at all. Dig a trench around a pile of dirt, call it a footing, build a house. Bare minimum dirt to wood separation.

How much does it really cost to dig the entire thing out?

Anyway this job has been great.

New picture coming shortly.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

https://drive.google.com/open?id=10vwiM2vBKrlF5VmYbjlukHQwMMGHb0ft


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I got a call last year to some clogged pipe in a crawlspace like that. I could see the sewage from the trap door and the hack plumbing. Spider webs shining by the light and I would fit barely through anyway.

No way was I taking that mess of a job.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Tango said:


> I got a call last year to some clogged pipe in a crawlspace like that. I could see the sewage from the trap door and the hack plumbing. Spider webs shining by the light and I would fit barely through anyway.
> 
> No way was I taking that mess of a job.


We get calls like this...particularly mobile homes..I dont do it anymore and my son doesnt do it except if its a good customer and we feel the political need..not financial, dont need that money..


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Back in the day (pre 2009) we did a lot of off grade houses but the crawl was high enough that working under wasnt on your back..I am shocked that piping is going thru the floor joists...log homes and off grade homes just a memory, and no pictures LOL...but it looks like nice quality work..


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

stillaround said:


> .I am shocked that piping is going thru the floor joists...


I decided that it would be easier since the water lines ran pretty much the entire length of the house to use a stringline and drill the BCI's with a nice sharp bit thanto pound in a hanger every 6 feet. The recirc line is almost 200 feet long.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Tango said:


> I got a call last year to some clogged pipe in a crawlspace like that. I could see the sewage from the trap door and the hack plumbing. Spider webs shining by the light and I would fit barely through anyway.
> 
> No way was I taking that mess of a job.


Yeah I remember doing a few of those back in the day,
the last one working with a helper under the floor though a coat closet floor
when we finished my helper wanted to if we were going to take the hand tools
to a carwash or something to wash off LOL


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

In my neck of the woods, your not going to find crawl spaces less than 30". Typically always plumbed after the whole house is framed in.

Love the view


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

GAN said:


> In my neck of the woods, your not going to find crawl spaces less than 30". Typically always plumbed after the whole house is framed in.
> 
> Love the view


The contractors around here are famous for saying "Hey we've got 4 feet of crawlspace.

Then we show up and it's an approximate 4 feet (usually shy by 6 inches, because exaggerating is fun?) to the top of subfloor, then we have 12 or 14" floor joists, and some 12-16" glue-lams that they are sitting on. 

They love playing dumb.

There really is no comparison though. I can crawl them and I wouldn't mind, especially on T&M, but he wouldn't like the bill as much. 

Today I calculated my labor based on the number of fixtures I roughed in for, and i'm just a hair over 1.5 hours each on the underfloor.


----------

